# Pequena Shelf Cloud / Fotos - Amadora - 20/08/2011



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Ago 2011 às 16:20)

Boas Malta...

Sem sorte nenhuma neste evento, ainda deu para tirar algumas fotos de nuvens, onde apanha uma mini shelf cloud em formação!!














Bandas de Precipitação​











Panorâma​






Não são raios, nem tornados, nem estragos...  mas foi o que deu este evento por aqui!!

Espero que gostem!!


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2011 às 00:49)

Não sei se é uma shelf cloud, mas que é bonita de se ver lá isso é! 

As cortinas de precipitação também ficaram porreiras! 

Obrigado pelas fotos, é sempre bom participar aqui a casa!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2011 às 21:19)

Bom registo 

Tu na quarta foto apanhas o meu prédio, com um bocado de zoom ainda apanhavas a Davis


----------

